# Emma Thomas’s Progression Thread



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi guys! I’m Emma. I’m 15. I’m the elusive female cuber (seriously there’s not a lot!) I have been cubing since 2018. I’m here to post my progression. I will post some of my solves each day. I know I am broke.
Here are my mains, averages, and methods:
2x2: QiYi MS, Ortega, 10 ish sec
3x3: Gan R, Petrus, 35-45 sec
4x4: MFJS MF4S, Yau, 2:30 ish
5x5: MFJS MF5S, Yau, 4:20 ish
6x6: Meilong 6, Reduction, 8:30
7x7: Yuxin Little Magic, Reduction, 13:45 ish
Pyraminx: QiYi Qiming A, Keyhole, 15 sec
Skewb: QiYi QiCheng, Beginner Layer-Layer-Center method, 20 sec
Megaminx: DaYan Megaminx, Petrus, 5 min
Sq1: Meilong SQ1, Beginner method, 2:30
OH: Gan 354 M v2, Petrus, 2:00
So yeah, I will keep y’all updated!

edit: you can also look for my name in the competitions weekly. I’m now competing every week!


----------



## Timona (Oct 10, 2022)

Good luck with your goals! (Seriously, good luck. They're a lot)


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 10, 2022)

Timona said:


> Good luck with your goals! (Seriously, good luck. They're a lot)


Thank you!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 10, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> 3x3: Gan R, Petrus, 35-45 sec
> OH: Gan 354 M v2, Petrus, 2:00


Is there any reason you use the gan R for 3x3? I don't think it is magnetic and according to your OH you have a gan 354 m v2?


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 10, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Is there any reason you use the gan R for 3x3? I don't think it is magnetic and according to your OH you have a gan 354 m v2


I use the R because it’s the only decent 56mm 3x3 I have. The 354 is smaller so I use it for OH. Also it was a gift so I didn’t pay for it


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 11, 2022)

It's cool that you use Petrus, it is an interesting method.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hey Emma! I'm also a 15 year old female cuber, and I'm excited to see your progression!


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 11, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Hey Emma! I'm also a 15 year old female cuber, and I'm excited to see your progression!


Hey! nice to meet you!


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 11, 2022)

2x2 Ao5 during class today during break time!
7.81
(12.93)
(7.51)
11.84
9.82

final Ao5 9.82

4x4 (weekly competition Ao5)
2:36.98, (2:26.47), (2:49.58), 2:32.38, 2:30.15
Final Ao5: 2:33.17


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 12, 2022)

Some of today’s solves

3x3 Ao5
42.75, (51.23), 35.14, (34.82), 38.67

4x4 Ao5
2:30.69, (2:23.38), 2:33.90, (2:47.98), 2:33.79

Megaminx Ao5

6:23.80, (6:27.32), 5:49.66, (5:49.57), 6:07.58


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 13, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> Some of today’s solves
> 
> 3x3 Ao5
> 42.75, (51.23), 35.14, (34.82), 38.67
> ...


I see you've learned to solve megaminx. What method?


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I see you've learned to solve megaminx. What method?


I use a method similar to the Petrus method on 3x3.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 14, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> I use a method similar to the Petrus method on 3x3.


You should learn westlund s2l for megaminx, just my suggestion.


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 19, 2022)

Sorry about the inactivity in this thread!
5x5 competition for this week
4:36.72, 4:40.68, (4:14.50), (4:53.37), 4:33.45. Still can’t get sub 4. PB is 4:00.90 

4x4 competition for this week

2:39.83, (2:47.82), 2:28.97, (2:26.49), 2:37.58
Struggling to get sub 2


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> Sorry about the inactivity in this thread!
> 5x5 competition for this week
> 4:36.72, 4:40.68, (4:14.50), (4:53.37), 4:33.45. Still can’t get sub 4. PB is 4:00.90
> 
> ...


Cool, all the best for grinding sub-4 minutes. You will get there yo!


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 20, 2022)

I got a new 3x3 PB today!


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 23, 2022)

I got a 4:16.81 5x5 single today


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 24, 2022)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zhjOk_QY9jfZ4aTd0iLAqRvYgyziEhD2b5CS-0A_khI/edit#gid=0 

This is a Petrus EO sheet. good fast algs.


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 24, 2022)

Th


zzcuberman said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zhjOk_QY9jfZ4aTd0iLAqRvYgyziEhD2b5CS-0A_khI/edit#gid=0
> 
> This is a Petrus EO sheet. good fast algs.


Thank you! My EO is always slow.  It’s the main reason I am slow.


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 24, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> Th
> 
> Thank you! My EO is always slow.  It’s the main reason I am slow.


These are really good! There's not that many eo cases. Alot set up into one another. But some of the wide move algs are really nice.


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 25, 2022)

Finally a sub 2 on 4x4!


----------



## LBr (Oct 25, 2022)

What method do you use for big cubes


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 25, 2022)

LBr said:


> What method do you use for big cubes


Reduction for 6x6 and bigger
4x4 and 5x5 I use Yau


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> View attachment 20972
> I got a new 3x3 PB today!


What timer is that ?


----------



## EmmaTheCapicorn (Oct 27, 2022)

Cubemania


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 28, 2022)

EmmaTheCapicorn said:


> Cubemania


Ok cool


----------

